# what is this?



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My friends barred rock just died.. she cut her open . She is hatchery bird from tsc. She was around 3 years old. When she opened her up she had 5 eggs in her oviduct, and fatty stuff everywhere. When she touched her heart it exploded. Her kidnets were hige too

Is this mareks?.

She was getting a soft shell egg lately but couldnt figure out who was laying it. She was fine yesterday and eating. She found some mucus in her throat a little bit.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Another picture


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And another pic


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And another picture


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And another. For some reason i cant losd all.the pics at once


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doubt it, this is one of the issues with hatchery birds. Internal laying becomes a big issue with them after two or three years. They are bred for egg laying while ignoring what it does to them later. 

Think of it this way, all of my breeder bred birds laid way past the time hatchery birds do. The Hamburgs just stopped at 8 years old. But both of my hatchery birds died of egg laying problems by the time they were three. 

Yes, I know, some hatchery birds live into old age but they are not the majority when it comes to hatchery birds.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

But what are all the small bumps?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Without seeing it first hand there's no way to tell. It is possible that those are eggs that have been passing into the abdomen instead of traveling the oviduct.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The kidneys and heart had alot of fat around them, and fat yellow stuff was everywhere.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://www.merckvetmanual.com/poultry/neoplasms/marek’s-disease-in-poultry

Scroll down to the pics, those show you what Mareks looks like.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you ill pass it to her.


----------

